# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  سودان المريخ ()  هلال امدرمان () نهائي كاس السودان

## مرتضي دياب

*
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الاربعاء 27\11\2011

استاد الخرطوم 

السابعة والنصف مساء 
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*الله  يستر  الله  يستر 
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*حسبي  الله  ونعم  الوكيل 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*
اتفال بك ياحبيب
ان شاءالله منتصرين

*

----------


## Deimos

*للتعليق علي هذا الموضوع أكتفي بهذا البوست :

فضل كلمة حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

*

----------


## alenani

*ان شاء الله منتصرين
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*باذن الله مرتضى فأل حسن
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

الاربعاء 27\11\2011

استاد الخرطوم 

السابعة والنصف مساء 



صباح الخير ياود القضارف اليوم الثلاثاء 27/11/2012م الجاب الاربعاء يوم الثلاثاء شنو بدينا في الرجفي من الان  الرأي عندي يحال البوست لشخص اخر


*

----------


## ود البقعة

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون
الفااااااااااااااااااااااااتحة
على ضياع الكاس

*

----------


## zalnoon

*ربنا يوفق بس..
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*شكراً عظمه ومعتصم الراقي 

انا داير اعرف الناس المتشائمه بي دي جابت الكلام دا من وين ؟؟؟؟  

للعلم هذا اول بوست مباراة للمريخ افتحه 
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

للعلم هذا اول بوست مباراة للمريخ افتحه 



يعنى



مقفولة
طااااااااااااااااااااااار ياود البقعة
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الله يفتح عليك ياابودعاء بطيخه مقفوله 
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*غايتو الله يفتح عليك فتوح العارفين فى المباراة دى يامرتضى 
والمباراة أصلاً بتجى تحت شعار "لايهم الشاة سلخها بعد ذبحها" وما مهمة كتير ، لكن الجماعة ديل كان قالوليك ما تجى تدخل كورة ليوبارد ليه؟ كجيتهم فى شنو قبل كده وبقوا يخافوا منك؟
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ديل يابودعاء بيكجو في المريخ ليهم سنين 

ودايرين يعملوها فيني انا هههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*صراحة بعد ضياع الكونفدرالية من المريخ لاشئ نخسرو ولن يغير أشباحنا وأنصاف اللاعبين شيئاً ورأينا فيهم سيظل كما هو حتى وأن إنتصروا على الهلال التعبان المتهالك الغرقان فى المشاكل وياريت فقط نركز على ماذا بعد نهائى كأس السودان وماذا نود أن نفعل والمريخابى العاقل لن يخدع بكأس السودان لأن غايتنا لم تكن فى يوم من الأيام محصورة على كأس السودان أو الدورى الممتاز بل الذهاب بعيداً فى الأبطال أو الظفر بالكونفدرالية ومقارعة أندية أفريقيا الكبيرة 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فال خير باذن الله يامورتا

*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*بإذن الله منتصرين وما تستبعدوا نلحقهم النيل في حال كان في تحكيم نزيه
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يا مورتا انت اخونا وحبيبنا وستظل ملح هذا المنبر ولن ينافسك احد
اها عشان الخوة والمحبة دي نطلب منك خليك بعيد ياخي انت كجيت الزعيم بالنية بس
يا مورتا ربنا يخيب ظننا تعرف لو الزعيم انتصر حاعمل ليك بوست ما حصل 
*

----------


## ابومنزر

*ههههههههههههههههههه انا فى فتح البوست من هسى دى يارب تكون كبكبه ولا ولا سباق من يفتح البوست اول ههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مورتا مورتا  هو   هو




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## ابوجالا

*نشوف الفاتح البوست نستبشر خيرا ونجهز نوبتنا للفرح. 
نشوف مدرب الفريق ولاعبين كل يوم علي حال. 
 نتحسس مسدساتنا لاستقبال شماتة الصفراب. 
اللهم انصر بركات مرتضي علي شيطان ريكو.
                        	*

----------


## كته

*معاك قلبا وقالبا
اللهم انصر المريخ
نصرا ميسرا مسهلا

*

----------


## osa sinnar

*اللهم انصرنا  يارب 
يارب يارب يارب 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
التشكيلة 

الحضرى لحراسة المرمى
للدفاع
نجم الدين  -  ضفر  -  باسكال  -  ليمــا
للوسط
الباشــا  -  سعيــد السعودي  -  امير كمال  -  رمضان عجب
للهجوم
كلتشى  -  اديكو
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*اين  بله  جابر   واري  انه  افيد  من  نجم الدين  في  الطرف  الايمن 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مشكورين باذن الله منتصرين علي ريكاردو اولاُ والجلافيط ثانياً 

ود البقعه جهز البوست باذن الله 
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*الشغيل بديلاً لأمير كمال وبلة جابر بديلاً لنجم الدين، وصدقونى عملية أمير كمال فى مباراة النسور الجا منها هدف النسور ماسبقوا عليها إلا قاسروكا
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*باذن الله منتصرين 

وقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون 
*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*بالتوفيق لزعيم    اللهم وفق الزعيم فوق كل ارض وتحت كل سماء ،، اللهم أنصر الزعيم يارب ... آميـــن "
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*اها جاهزين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

اها جاهزين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟






بــــس الابـــيــض ضـــمـــيـــــرك 
*

----------


## الحارث

*ان شاء الله منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*سعيد زفت دا لسه قاعد

الزول دا مرض المرض زاتو
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

براحه ياديسكو وانا في هديه قدمتها ليك في بوست اخر 

اتمني ان تعجبك 
*

----------


## الدسكو

*اها لعبت ول لسه
                        	*

----------


## سلمى محمد الأمين

*بالتوفيق لفرسان معشوقنا الأحمر الوهاج الذين لا يمتطون الجياد

*

----------


## أبو المنتصر

*وين الناس؟
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*حكم جبااااااااااااااان
المفروض يطرد المعز بدون تردد
                        	*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*التحكيم فاشل بحق وحقيقة المعز كارت احمر بدون كلام
*

----------


## أبو المنتصر

*يا ناس النقل المباشر طمئنونا .
                        	*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو المنتصر
					

يا ناس النقل المباشر طمئنونا .



الحكم بدل يطرد المعز طرد ريكاردو
*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*حكم واطى وعفن واى حاجه
                        	*

----------


## أبو المنتصر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس التنقر
					

الحكم بدل يطرد المعز طرد ريكاردو



مشكور على طرد ريكاردو.....هههههههههههه.حكام صلاح ديل للا ينجلدو بس.
                        	*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*اخطأ بالجملة من الدفاع الله يستر
*

----------


## hass6666

*الله يستررررررررررررررررررررررررر
                        	*

----------


## أبو المنتصر

*الشى دى ما انتهت؟
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*عشان خاطر مرتضى وكسلاوى
كنت داير اقول سعيد الاسوء لكن قلت نجامل اخوانا ديل



بالجمبة 
اتمنى ليك تمشى اهلى شندى الموسم القادم
اسوء لاعب 
ياخى ابقى قدرة الشعار اللابسو دا 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*اتمنى دخول الطاهر وامير كمال
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبى مع سيطرة مريخية بلا فاعلية والدفاع المريخى يمنح سادومبا هديتين يطيح بهما بصورة غريبة وتهديفة من سانيه تصطدم بالعارضة واحمد الباشا يفشل فى احراز هدف وهو على بعد خطوات
الهلال يعتمد على الهجمات المرتدة وهدايا الدفاع المريخى من الجهة اليمنى !!!
الحكم يتقاضى عن طرد المعز بعد عرقلته للباشا المنفرد بالمرمى على راس خط 18
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*بداية الشوط التانى
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*السادة يقول كان يجب طرد المعز
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*الرشاشات يحملون صورة سيبا
*

----------


## farhan

*ما حيخلونا نفوز..عاوزين يحلوا احتقانات ومشاكل الجلافيط على حسابنا
*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*الحكم اسمو هاشم ادم
                        	*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*القانون واضح  يا  حكام صلاح  يا   حكم  يا جبان   المعز  عملها  ظهر 
*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*خطأ دفاعى مريخى وسانيه يفشل فى التسجيل
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*سعيد السعودى عالة على المريخ
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*باسكال والباشا افضل لاعبى الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*راجى يتأهب للنزول
                        	*

----------


## أبو المنتصر

*يا جماعة الحاصل شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*كاريكا وفرصة تضيع والحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*بالرغم من السيطرة المريخية الا ان فرص الهلال هى الاخطر
                        	*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو المنتصر
					

يا جماعة الحاصل شنو؟




التعادل السلبي حتي الان خروج اديكو ودخول راجي
*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*راجى يحل بديلا لاديكو !!!!!!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## أبو المنتصر

*ركلة مرمى مريخية 20 دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*مصعب عمر تحرك بدون فائده باساطته كلها غلط وعكساته لاتصل الى اللاعب المعنى 
داير يثبت وجوده لكن هذة امكانياته
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*رمضان عجب يطلق صاروخ والحكم يحتسب تسلل لصالح الهلال
                        	*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*صاروخ من الباشا اطاح بالحبوبة المعز ارضاً
*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*يوسف بلنتات يدخل بديلا لايكانغا
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*يوسف بلنتات يدخل بديلا لايكانغا
*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*ساكواها يحل بديلا لكلتشى
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*خطأ لصالح المريخ وكرت اصفر لمساوى
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*الدقيقة 35 والتعادل مازال حاضرا
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*فرصة تضيع من راجى
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الدقيقة40 والنتيجة 0/0

والاداء المريخى عشوائى وحاجة تحير 

لاتوجد ملامح للمريخ الذى نعرفه
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

الدقيقة40 والنتيجة 0/0

والاداء المريخى عشوائى وحاجة تحير 


لاتوجد ملامح للمريخ الذى نعرفه



المريخ البنعرفو راح مع اتوفستر
ربنا يصبرنا بس
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*القوووووووووون جاى انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*الدقيقة 44 والتعادل مستمر
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*يارب يارب
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*فيصل العجب يحل بديلا للباشا فى الدقيقة 46
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*انتهت تعادلية بأمر الحكم ادم
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*الحكم التافه يبتسم ساخرا
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*الاحتكام لركلات الترجيح
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*ان شاء الله نفوز
                        	*

----------


## أبو المنتصر

*يا رب.
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*اداء غير مقتع
                        	*

----------


## كته

*وجعلنا من بين ايدهم سدا 
ومن خلفهم سدا فااغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون
*

----------


## كته

*يارب تضيع
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*كاريكا يتصدى للركلة الاولى
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*ضربات الحظ الاولى للهليل يلعبها كاريكا
ويحرز منها هدف
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*قون من كاريا
قوووووووون ساكواها
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*يحرز سكواها
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*سادومبا يطيييييييييييييح
                        	*

----------


## كته

*وجعلنا من بين ايدهم سدا 
ومن خلفهم سدا فااغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*سادومبا يضيع
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*العجب قووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*مهند يطيييييييييييييييييح
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*مهند يلعب ويتصدها الحضرى
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*مصعب قوووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## كته

*وجعلنا من بين ايدهم سدا 
ومن خلفهم سدا فااغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون 
يارب
*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*خليفة اوت
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للزعيم
3/1 النتيجة النهائية
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*مبروووووووك 
الحمد لله الكريم 
*

----------


## الحارث

*مبرووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## zoal

*الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووك للصفوة
*

----------


## كته

*يوسف محمد 
بشوت متين
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*مبروك كاس السودان
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*الحضرى يعتلى العارضة  ويرقص عشرة بلدى
                        	*

----------


## hass6666

*الف مبروك الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*الف مليون مبرووووووووووك 
ماقلت ليكم مرتضى فال حسن 
مع انه اختفى 
اظهر وبان ليك الامان 
ماتصدق كلام ناس اب احمد
وشك حلو

*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*الان الوصيف يتوج بالفضية
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*الزعيم يعتلى المنصبة ليتوشح بالذهب
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*الان .. الحضرى والعجب يرفعان الكأس
*

----------


## ود الشامي

*الف مبرررررررروك ياقبيلة الحمر بس ياريت لقطة المعز مع الباشا لم نشاهد كل المباراة
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*مبروووووووووك يا صفوة (كأس انقاذ الموسم )
*

----------


## أبو المنتصر

*مبرووووووك للصفوة
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الف مبروك  للزعيم حفظ ماء الوجه
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*يامرتضى هسى اديناك شهادة من المستوى (C) وباقى ليك مباراتين على التوالى لو مريت حنديك شهادة فتح بوستات المباريات الحساسة من المستوى(A)، الكجوجاب يمتنعون ولا يصوتون ولا يشاركون ولايحزنون. غايتو المنعك تجى كورة ليوبارد طلع أكبر كج.
*

----------


## Gold star

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*الف الف الف الف الف 
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك 
اداء وحيازه للكره 
ولكن للاسف الفوز جا بضربات الحظ 
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*​الف مبروك يا صفوة
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ظهرت لقطة بعد نهاية المباراة ولاعبى الهلل متجمهرين حول الحكم وبعضهم طارد الحكم ولكن للاسف تم تحويل الكمرا من مواصلة اللقطة فالرجاء من الذين شاهدوا المباراة من الاستاد ان يفيدونا ببقية الحدث
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*يطاردوه فى شنو دايرنو يعيد ليهم ضربات الجزاء المتعووووووووودة داييييييييماً
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*تسلمو ياصفوه 

ومبروك بطعم الحنظل 

والحمد لله علي كل حال 
*

----------


## sudanese wargoo

*اعتقد ان لاعبي الهليل طالبوا باداء الضربة الخامسة ليوسف محمد وقالوا للحكم حرام عليك دا لسة ما شات وما ضيع خليه يلعب الضربة بتاعتو مش كدا ؟ ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انا بضحك بس 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

تسلمو ياصفوه 

ومبروك بطعم الحنظل 

والحمد لله علي كل حال 





المهم شلنا الكاس
الكاس كاسنا ونحنا اهلو وبنستاهلو


*

----------

